# Videos of schutzhund "legends"



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Sorry, didn't know how else to word it.

I'm really interested in seeing some historically known schutzhund dogs in videos, but I don't know much as far as pedigrees, known dogs, etc. 

I'd love some resources if you know them - links to youtube videos, names of some of the best schutzhund dogs you've heard of, etc etc


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Clicking on these through youtube will take you to many others.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

http://www.vombanholz.be/
Go to "movie archive"


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Here is one of my dogs sire Andy, who is really the total GSD...


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

gagsd said:


> http://www.vombanholz.be/
> Go to "movie archive"


Loads of videos there. Some of the best of the best. 

a few more here; http://www.grammozis.de/Videos.htm

One of my all time favs;


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Wow! Troll & Yoschy are in my dogs pedigree- its cool to watch her great great (how many ever greats they are) grandparents work.... thanks for posting those! 



onyx'girl said:


> Pike von der Schafbachmühle 1997 BSP - YouTube
> SG Pike von der Schafbachmühle - YouTube
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Dooney's Mom said:


> Wow! Troll & Yoschy are in my dogs pedigree- its cool to watch her great great (how many ever greats they are) grandparents work.... thanks for posting those!


If you have Yoschy, you probably have Troll von der bösen Nachbarschaft (Yoschy’s sire/father) and not Troll vom Haus Milinda. 

The link I posted above has 3 videos of Troll v.d. bösen Nachbarschaft. 

or there's these ones on YouTube (might be the same as the ones on the link);


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

gagsd said:


> http://www.vombanholz.be/
> Go to "movie archive"


This link also has a video of Troll von der bösen Nachbarschaft's litter mate (brother) Timmy. If you're interested.


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't wanna derail this thread too far, but you are talking my language now! Yoschy, Troll, Pike...what's not to love?

Here's a female puppy out of Baghira that was kept back...unsure what she will grow into, but showing me good traits so far. A little Troll and Pike in her pedigree, which I think is pretty nice.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Sticky!!!!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'm glad to see I'm not the only one interested in this 

Btw these videos are all awesome! really great dogs...


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

http://www.mohnwiese-team.de/Sonstige%20Hunde%20Videos/BelschickC.wmv

Not sure if this will work. Vinnie, Vala's dad at the 1996 WUSV.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Vinnie said:


> If you have Yoschy, you probably have Troll von der bösen Nachbarschaft (Yoschy’s sire/father) and not Troll vom Haus Milinda.


You would be correct ! Went back and looked at my pedigree, thanks for posting her "Troll" and "timmy"


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

lhczth said:


> http://www.mohnwiese-team.de/Sonstige%20Hunde%20Videos/BelschickC.wmv
> 
> Not sure if this will work. Vinnie, Vala's dad at the 1996 WUSV.


Belschik! YES! :wild: it worked and thank you. Love that dog. The only one I have is the one on YouTube with all the advertising garbage all over it.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Awesome thread!


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Yoschy and Pike are two of my all time favorite dogs.. EVER. I know you kind of either love them or hate them. 

Here are a few other legends, IMO:

Tom van't Leefdaalhof 1998 WUSV - YouTube


G Orry von Haus Antverpa - YouTube


Ufo van Guy s Hof - YouTube


Vader: Dasty v.d Berger Hochburg - YouTube


Truly some of the best there was!


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Also two of my all time favorites:


Nick vom Heiligenbosch - YouTube


http://youtu.be/9gBy8fKpGas


----------

